# Darkglass b7k settings help



## oniduder

just wondering who on here owns this fine specimen and what their settings are for it

thanks

here's a terrible pic of mine!


----------



## eyeswide

Honestly, it depends on the day. I'm all over the place with settings because it's just so damn versatile.


----------



## oniduder

eyeswide said:


> Honestly, it depends on the day. I'm all over the place with settings because it's just so damn versatile.



yeah i played around with it a bit, and recorded some random stuff or whatever

it's very very versatile 

and very very awesome 

i guess i asked if anybody settled on something that they somewhat consistently record with sound ya know?

but whatever i'll figure errr out?!


----------



## crg123

I just bought one from nick at the axe palace I'll let you know when I get a chance to mess with it, but to start check this out. http://www.darkglass.com/manuals/B7K-Manual.pdf Although I'm sure you looked at these already... haha

Edit: These are the settings Nolly uses/ used at one point if thats helpful: http://new.spring.me/#!/NollyPeriphery/q/369793955841210450

I know that Orion from Behemoth gave out his settings to give you another spectrum of tone your could get. I want to figure Alex Webster's tone ( I know he has a B3k)


----------



## oniduder

nope never seen that should've used the ole google machine derp slerp derp


----------



## crg123

Haha glad I could be of help! Btw random question is there a sonic difference between the normal output and the direct (XLR) output?

Edit: Also I'm super pumped to see how this bad boy sounds with my Nordstrand Fat Stacks  in my BTB 1406e (school girl squeal lol)


----------



## oniduder

crg123 said:


> Haha glad I could be of help! Btw random question is there a sonic difference between the normal output and the direct (XLR) output?




this is something i am still planning on trying out, i figure not? but who knows

i sure as hell don't know


----------



## Winspear

I'm quite sure there isn't. But the jack output is disengaged on pedal bypass right? At least in the older version.
I like running mine on fat, attack switch on, blend 50% with a treble and hi mid boost


----------



## Veldar

Blend + level 10/10.
Drive on 0/10.
both switches on the fattest setting.

Treble on 12 o'clock 
Bass on 12/1 o'clock (depends on the room)
Hi/Low mids anywhere between 12/3 o'clock depending on me and the room.


----------



## MrExcane

In the OP's photo, the level is maxed.... are you running directly into a power amp or the front of something else? 

I tend to leave the blend around noon and gain fairly high. The EQ really changes a lot depending on what I'm pairing the pedal with.

I run through a bunch of my favorite settings in the demo I did for the B7K:


----------



## crg123

When I'm running this into an amp will I get the best results in front or should I bypass and plug my guitar and the pedal into the line in? I'm not sure if this would bypass just the bass amps preamp or the poweramp section as well. Any ideas guys? I should be getting it today or tomorrow in the mail so it 
Guess I could just figure it out myself anyway I just realized...


----------



## MrExcane

I prefer to run it into the front of my amp (Mesa Carbine M9) but that will vary greatly depending on your amp.

If you run it directly into the effects return, you're essentially bypassing the entire preamp section and sending your signal directly to the power amp.

I like the additional warmth from the signal hitting the preamp, but that's just me.


----------



## crg123

Thanks,

I just have a cheap Carvin Pro Bass 100 for an amp. It's loud but not the best thing in the world. I'm primarily a guitarist but I've been playing bass for just as long. My interest in bass has gone through the roof since I got my BTB 1406e though haha. So One thing at a time I guess. I'll try both and le you guys know what I think.

I just got it in the mail a few minutes ago at work. Can't wait to go home and try her out. I didn't realize it'd be this small though! Great for me because I have way to many pedals and not enough real estate on my pedalboard.


----------



## Scattered Messiah

I run my B7k into a Torpedo Live, for the band where I am currently replacing their bass (Fretless 5string brutaltime sludgedoommetal 

on the torpedo a nicely boldish power amp with good headroom.

on the B7k:
I tend to feed it with a raher linear/clear signal that is not very loud (that's just the way the bass' electronics are), use the attack and fat switch.
Then I leave bass at noon, increase in lowmids (up to 3 o'clock), and balance treble and highmids to give snarl but not harshness. The distortion usually floats around 2-3ish on the clock, with the blend knob in the left side.

I tune to dropG and have rather puristic electronics due to most of them having some highpasses at the wrong place).
Then I highpass the whole thing in the Torpedo at 40hz.

I love this little gem


----------

